# Drunk OU fan 6.5x surge fare



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks guy. Next time get a hotel room.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> View attachment 1621
> Thanks guy. Next time get a hotel room.


Nice run


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Going to be upset in the morning.. Oh well! Enjoy that!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Great going!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

one thing im sure is your getting a 1star tom lol


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

You know, I'm sure I'm gonna make some people mad here, especially those making decent money working part-time and relying on surge for the extra money, but...

I actually have a problem with surge pricing. To me it is just price gouging. It seems to me if Uber offered fair rates, where the diver actually made reasonable money, and included a tipping option within the app, and they didn't price-gouge the driver, things would work better. 

I believe that if they weren't so paranoid about being the ride-share monopoly, they wouldn't have to give rides for nearly free, in some cities.

I guess if the riders are okay with it though, everything is grand. Maybe I'm just looking at it wrong.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> View attachment 1621
> Thanks guy. Next time get a hotel room.


bet he gives you a 5 rating


----------



## IHATE$5RIDES (Oct 9, 2014)

lol way to come up on this one


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

this is hoe much i earned whole day yesterday


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

John W said:


> And people wonder why UBER/Lyft has an "F" rating with the Better Business Bureau (BBB).
> All the surge prices does is totally piss people off, where they never use neither one of these jack off companies again.
> So congrats.. Another pissed off customer..


It's not like these passengers don't confirm the multiplier by typing it in manually. Most rational people would take a cab at some multiple where the cost/benefit of Uber stops making sense. This guy could have attempted to hail a cab (likely failed as most were in use) or asked the app to notify him when the surge ended. He decided, albeit a drunk choice, the urgency of his situation required an immediate, comfortable ride.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

I grossed $786 between 11pm and 3am last night. Multiplier was 5 to 6.5 all night. Obviously didn't drive demand to taxis, because requests kept pouring in. I guess people value our service more than Uber thinks they do. I don't disagree a higher flat fare would seem better, but not sure that would necessarily hold up in times of low demand and high supply.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> View attachment 1621
> Thanks guy. Next time get a hotel room.


funny, the guy gives you almost $300 and you give him 4*. I think at that rate he bought the 5*. Just saying.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> I grossed $786 between 11pm and 3am last night. Multiplier was 5 to 6.5 all night. Obviously didn't drive demand to taxis, because requests kept pouring in. I guess people value our service more than Uber thinks they do. I don't disagree a higher flat fare would seem better, but not sure that would necessarily hold up in times of low demand and high supply.


enjoy it while it lasts. Once word gets out, that multiplier is going down to 2.5x. When the roaches come out to feed.

good job on the night. Very well done. Brings tears to my eyes knowing that one of us got deep into the customers pockets. That's the way you secure your tip. Dont pick up anything that isn't surging


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

John W said:


> And people wonder why UBER/Lyft has an "F" rating with the Better Business Bureau (BBB).
> All the surge prices does is totally piss people off, where they never use neither one of these jack off companies again.
> So congrats.. Another pissed off customer..


I understand and respect what you're saying, but the BBB is a dinosaur. They are almost extinct and no one really checks with them anymore anyway when they buy something. She was the last time you checked with the BBB before you purchased something?


----------



## GomesX (Sep 13, 2014)

While clearly a $200 ride is ridiculous, I am somewhat jealous. Worked last night in downtown LA after the pitbull/enrique Iglesias concert at the Staples Center and there were literally thousands of people on the street and all we got was a 1.5x surge. I felt cheated...


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

GomesX said:


> While clearly a $200 ride is ridiculous, I am somewhat jealous. Worked last night in downtown LA after the pitbull/enrique Iglesias concert at the Staples Center and there were literally thousands of people on the street and all we got was a 1.5x surge. I felt cheated...


seriously, that's low. Kings game paid 2.25x. Do you know what the Lakers pre-game paid the other night?

been going to bed early out of frustration.

I saw 3.25x dowtown around 2am. Maybe many went to the bars after the concert.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> funny, the guy gives you almost $300 and you give him 4*. I think at that rate he bought the 5*. Just saying.


He bought 4. He normally would get 2.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

John W said:


> People are not ok with it.
> 
> Than if people love paying 6X even more than a cab, than please explain why that the BBB gave an "F" to UBER and Lyft specifically for overpricing people. Simply do a search and find that someone is charged $110 for going five blocks.. You take someone someplace it cost them a reasonable price... To get home, well that's a different subject.. It will cost 6X the amount... That's why UBER has been given the lowest rating possible ... By the website RIPOFF.COM
> 
> ...


Meh. Get bent. BBB gives taxis an F, too. People hate taxis more. Also, equating drunk, belligerent assholes with poor financial decision making abilities with the blind/handicapped is a direct insult to the handicapped.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

John W said:


> Yelp gives UBER a 3.1 complaint after complaint of the price surging. I know just another... Dinosaur. Anything that comes as a problem with practice of UBER/Lyft... It's explained away as some barbaric practice spurred probably by the evil taxi cartels..
> But UBER/Lyft are pure as the driven snow..


Actually, I am one of the yelpers that actually post about uber. My posts are the more popular ones. I do think people use yelp, as I do. But places like BBB and ripoff.com really have limited effect. As far as the surge price, if you don't want the ride coz of the cost then don't take it. Like if I don't want to drive for uberfresh I don't do it coz it isn't economically smart. So you kind of see my point. If you take,a ride on the surge you know its costly. They don't hide it from you. Anything over 2.25x call a cab. It really is that simple. No one is twisting your arm to take the ride. You have to agree to the surge, they don't do it unknowingly.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> He bought 4. He normally would get 2.


hahaha!!!!


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> actually, I am one of the yelpers that actually post there about uber. My posts are the more popular ones. I do think people use yelp, as I do. But places like Bbb and ripoff.com really have limited effect. As far as the surge price, if you don't want the ride coz of the cost then don't take it. Like if I dont want to drive for uberftesh I don't do it coz it isn't economically smart. So you kind of see my point. If you take,a ride on the surge you know its costly. They don't hide it from you. Anything over 2.25x call a cab. It really is that simple. No one is twisting your arm to take the ride. You have to agree to the surge, they don't do it unknowingly.


This.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

John W said:


> Yes an uber was suppose to be BETTER than the taxi industry. . Never thought something would ever come along that would be worst than a taxis. ... and make them look good. Guess I was wrong.


Your opinion is in the minority of the minority.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

John W said:


> Drunk people know exactly what they are doing. Price surging is nothing more than date rape. Except for these people they won't realize it till they get their credit card statement. ..


They'll realize it the next morning, when they get an email of the trip. They won't have to wait for the credit card statement. I think the fact that they were brought home safely and didn't end up with a DUI costing $10k, they should be grateful in only cost them$300. You can give it to the uber driver or give it to the court, but someone is going to get it, when you have no self control over yourself and you act irresponsible, there is a price to pay.

What I can't figure out, why is it always someone else's fault? Did the Uber driver shove the alcohol down your gullet? Easier to blame everyone else than accept responsibility for your actions. Sorry, going to disagree on this point. Not Uber's fault this guy is an alcoholic, irresponsible and has no self control. But the fact of the matter he got home safely and his irresponsible actions didn't cause the innocent deaths of others on the road. At least he did one thing responsible. He had someone else drive. Even at a premium, he finally did one thing responsible for the evening.

I guess if none of the alternatives are satisfactory then you can always crawl your drunk ass home. Instead of the walk of shame, it's the crawl of shame.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

John W said:


> Yep the bigger question will be when the cities order uber/lyft to cease the practice of price surging... Will you still work when your not able to gouge the customers? Probably not 99% if drivers ONLY drive during surge time. .


That is laughable. How does any government have control over the way someone runs their business? Never going to happen.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

John W said:


> The classic definition of price gouging. . To have someone pay more for something to take advantage of this present situation. .


Unfortunatley, we are going to agree to disagree. Taking advantage of a situation or letting someone in your car and accepting the added liability as the person is not in the right frame of mind and is not just a safety issue to themselves but also the driver and the rest of society. Taking advantage or making sure the people in the community are safe from an individual who is not only a threat to society and himself but also a person willing to take on the extra liability of having an individual in their vehicle that has abused any number of substances during the time they were out? I think if you asked America, do you think it's fair to let a drunk driver on the road and kill innocent people or should that driver pay a premium to get home safely because of their irresponsible behavior, I can guarantee you America would make that POS pay the premium.

Just like in the UK, cigarettes costs something like $60 a pack because they use the proceeds to treat the cancer it causes. Is that price gauging as well? Or should society pay for the people that smoke health costs? Their should be added taxes on liquor as well for the added health costs in treating liver disease. Should all of America pay for the added costs of people that can't control their alcohol consumption? My opinion, the bill is a good wake up call to all of the drunks, next time have self control, because a DUI is minimum $10k to fight. It's a small price to pay for a lesson learned. Nothingn wrong with the price. If he had been sober, he only could've waited an hour until the surge went away. But he didn't because he was irresponsible and couldn't control himself. He paid the price, because he was out of control. Maybe next time, he will be more responsible.


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

John W said:


> Really that is a bunch of BS cities regulate nearly every business. You think uber will miss all that. .. hell no the cities will get their cut. . For sure. . Uber will pay one way or another. What do you think the DA's in San Francisco and LA are doing?


John, BBB ratings aren't always honest just watch this


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

John W said:


> Really that is a bunch of BS cities regulate nearly every business. You think uber will miss all that. .. hell no the cities will get their cut. . For sure. . Uber will pay one way or another. What do you think the DA's in San Francisco and LA are doing?


Yeah cut Uber out, all the jobs, revenue it brings to the city. That would be smart. The DA talks out of their asses. Why do you think they quit ticketing and impounding cars at LAX, because the tourist were going back to their countries talking shit about law enforcement in the USA. Saying don't go there, the police are corrupt taking the working class cars and not letting them earn an honest wage. Because the ignorant politicians finally figured out, that the police harassing people for dropping off tourist was having an impact on tourism as it was being reported back through Europe. People on vacation were being strong armed and threatened by police that they were going to be thrown in jail. Yeah, the DA's are a bunch of narrow minded morons. They stopped because Los Angeles was making headlines across the world about not being tourist friendly. Think about the bigger picture. Some pompous as DA that couldn't get a good paying job i the private sector is going to be able to stop it. Think about what a negative picture that paints, the amount of revenue loss that is not just for the Airport but of all Los Angeles. The reall issue is the corrupt politicians don't have their hand in it. The fact is surge pricing is basic economics. I could go on all day, but it isn't going to sink in as you don't understand it as well not wanting to understand it.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You know, I'm sure I'm gonna make some people mad here, especially those making decent money working part-time and relying on surge for the extra money, but...
> 
> I actually have a problem with surge pricing. To me it is just price gouging. It seems to me if Uber offered fair rates, where the diver actually made reasonable money, and included a tipping option within the app, and they didn't price-gouge the driver, things would work better.
> 
> ...


Uber does not provide any services. Uber is not a cab or ride share company. Uber is not a technology company. Uber is a money making machine.
They don't care that people will get pissed. They know that some suckers will pay X whatever so they do these surges. Also when you charge close to nothing then it nicely sets peoples brains. Surge? Well it's always so cheap so it won't be so bad. Ytrep, lot of people are too lazy to guestimate the fare before they accept.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Robert420 said:


> John, BBB ratings aren't always honest just watch this


BBB is a joke. I have been reported 3 times from my business, that I overcharged for shipping. I have a lower ranking because the customer stated I overcharged them for shipping even though on checkout it clearly states the shipping charge. Same thing with Uber, It gives you a price quote, you don't like it don't take the ride. Don't play them for fools. Typical consumer, wants something for nothing. Always everyone else's fault. The BBB no longer has any credibility. They're a paid company. You can have those remarks removed if you pay them. Just another corrupt corporation. Like I said, they are a dinosaur that is guilty of corruption as well. Considering you can pay them to keep a high ranking.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

John W said:


> Bullshit ... they are a transportation company. . No matter how much they lie to the drivers or the public. .


It's seems that you just didn't get what I was trying to say, nevermind


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

billybengal said:


> It's seems that you just didn't get what I was trying to say, nevermind


there's allot that isn't sinking in


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

John W said:


> AB612... AB 2393.. both now into law.
> "Will be the end of rideshare business as we know it" Travis Kalanick..


It will also be the end of allot of jobs that are currently stimulating the messed up economy.

that's it one step forward 2 steps back


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

John W said:


> Really that is a bunch of BS cities regulate nearly every business. You think uber will miss all that. .. hell no the cities will get their cut. . For sure. . Uber will pay one way or another. What do you think the DA's in San Francisco and LA are doing?


the city doesn't regulate my business. Coz I live in la and put my business in Kentucky. So who is going to regulate my business, California or Kentucky? Forgot to mention, I'm in cyber space, who regulates cyber space, oh yeah, my server is in Canada. So all my transactions aren't sold in the USA.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

John W said:


> That's SINKING not seeking... UBER ON...
> Understand 5X after midnight... Time to bend some customers over..
> As long as you make some money who the hell cares where it came from how you got it..
> By the way, $768 for 4-hours... Don't let UBER know that... They will be advertising how an UBER drivers can make $400,000 per year.. That's what it calculates to..


auto correct on cell phone. Most people have a certain level of intelligence to realize it and not exploit something so insignificant. Considering you're so against Uber, yet so alike in so many ways.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

John W said:


> I know UBER is above all rules and regulations.. All for the sake of innovation and technology.. Screw the rules..
> Last week when the Ca Public Utility Commission told UBER/Lyft that the plan to do their carpooling business was illegal..
> Travis' response back to CA PUC was ..... Go **** yourself we're going to do it any way..
> That's who you work for.. A person who places the drivers in direct confrontation with law Enforcement.
> ...


Don't care about Kentucky, coz I don't live there.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> enjoy it while it lasts. Once word gets out, that multiplier is going down to 2.5x. When the roaches come out to feed.
> 
> good job on the night. Very well done. Brings tears to my eyes knowing that one of us got deep into the customers pockets. That's the way you secure your tip. Dont pick up anything that isn't surging


 Nice to hear you uber drivers talk like the taxi drivers you love to hate..


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Nice to hear you uber drivers talk like the taxi drivers you love to hate..


I have no issue with taxi drivers. Actually meet up with them for coffee in the mornings. Many of them drive uber too. We are all the same, looking for the next buck.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I have no issue with taxi drivers. Actually meet up with them for coffee in the mornings. Many of them drive uber too. We are all the same, looking for the next buck.


You got me wrong, i am all for the surge, when there is a big event like the rave at the orange show, taxi drivers charge the passengers 2x to 4x the normal fare paid upfront, it's called supply and demand.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Just wait.. HE'll email uber and complain about the ride and you'll get adjusted fare xD


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

GomesX said:


> While clearly a $200 ride is ridiculous, I am somewhat jealous. Worked last night in downtown LA after the pitbull/enrique Iglesias concert at the Staples Center and there were literally thousands of people on the street and all we got was a 1.5x surge. I felt cheated...


the concert tonight should be higher. Try it again. More people go on Saturday than friday


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

John W said:


> Drunk people know exactly what they are doing. Price surging is nothing more than date rape. Except for these people they won't realize it till they get their credit card statement. ..


Date Rape ???!!! Surely you jest. Some drunk f**k wakes up in the morning with a hangover and a giant credit card bill and this equates to "date rape"! Sounds to me more like a life lesson in being a dumb ass to me. Ye rape (sorry...reap) what ye sow.


----------



## Heni Kaufusi (Oct 7, 2014)

Ur an idiot to post that screenshot of ur fare. I ran like a raped gorila on the surges too for tx ou. U boasting and bragging will get this ride share regulation to get moving forward sooner. Thanks for bragging in the end it will get us all. Here is the little sticker for your shirt..boy.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I guess if none of the alternatives are satisfactory then you can always crawl your drunk ass home. Instead of the walk of shame, it's the crawl of shame.


Unless you get picked up for public drunkenness by the police, and you spend the night in jail, or spend that $300 (or more) on bail.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> the city doesn't regulate my business. Coz I live in la and put my business in Kentucky. So who is going to regulate my business, California or Kentucky? Forgot to mention, I'm in cyber space, who regulates cyber space, oh yeah, my server is in Canada. So all my transactions aren't sold in the USA.


You're dealing with California. They're a PITA. 12 years ago, when I was opening my business (a franchise) we were to have two employees from corporate on our payroll to help us open the new store. Because they were California residents, I registered to submit their payroll taxes to California. By the time the store opened, they had officially changed their residence state to Maryland, so right from the start, we were submitting their payroll taxes to Maryland, not California. After 2 or 3 years, we get this bill for thousands of dollars from California claiming we need to submit it all because we were not properly submitting the employee payroll.

I called the 800 number on the bill and talked to a nice person, explained that I was in Virginia, and had hired two California residents, but before the first payroll, they had changed their residence to Maryland. They said they would take care of it. Didn't hear anything for about a year, and then got another letter. Called, explained, told it was taken care of. A year or two later we get another bill. This time it was like $20,000 or $30,000. I called again and explained. Guy on the other end was being a real d*ck about it. Started yelling at me, and then stated he would revoke my business licence if we did not pay immediately. I responded: "You're obviously not listening to me. We hired two California residents, but before the first payroll, they changed their residence to Maryland I have no other California residents working for me." Again he started with how he was going to have us shut down. I told him to go ahead, revoke my business licence if you can, I'm in Virginia, and then hung up. Never heard from them again.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> You're dealing with California. They're a PITA. 12 years ago, when I was opening my business (a franchise) we were to have two employees from corporate on our payroll to help us open the new store. Because they were California residents, I registered to submit their payroll taxes to California. By the time the store opened, they had officially changed their residence state to Maryland, so right from the start, we were submitting their payroll taxes to Maryland, not California. After 2 or 3 years, we get this bill for thousands of dollars from California claiming we need to submit it all because we were not properly submitting the employee payroll.
> 
> I called the 800 number on the bill and talked to a nice person, explained that I was in Virginia, and had hired two California residents, but before the first payroll, they had changed their residence to Maryland. They said they would take care of it. Didn't hear anything for about a year, and then got another letter. Called, explained, told it was taken care of. A year or two later we get another bill. This time it was like $20,000 or $30,000. I called again and explained. Guy on the other end was being a real d*ck about it. Started yelling at me, and then stated he would revoke my business licence if we did not pay immediately. I responded: "You're obviously not listening to me. We hired two California residents, but before the first payroll, they changed their residence to Maryland I have no other California residents working for me." Again he started with how he was going to have us shut down. I told him to go ahead, revoke my business licence if you can, I'm in Virginia, and then hung up. Never heard from them again.


jackasses froze one of my accounts. There in bed with chase bank. Called them and they told me that it was a mistake and they will release the lien. Everyone that works for the state are morons.

mine was the edd. Said I didn't pay payroll tax's. I told them numerous times im self employed I pay estimated taxes there is no payroll. **** tards couldn't get it through there heads.

chase is a piece of shit bank. Put assets in offshore account. Had a whopping $150 in the account, forgot I had it. Good to know, they got smacked back when the funds weren't there.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> He bought 4. He normally would get 2.


ahahahahahhah .. thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

John W said:


> Totally disagree.. What taxis are now doing in San Diego, once the surge takes affect they are dropping their rates... They are actually calling it the anti-surge rate. Most of them carry the UBER app on their phone and they know what the surge is and when and where it hits..
> They are giving huge discounts...Even 50%. Above that they are on the street approaching customers and selling the service... Which I might add is illegal for cab drivers to do... But hey they are taking a lesson from Uber...
> Screw the rules.. It's about making money.


they have to give the discount or the taxi line would never move, hahaha!!!

2 rides today $150

going out again


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

I really think Uber needs to void poor ratings that tag along with surge pricing because obviously the surge pricing is the reason for the low rating.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Sharon Leigh said:


> I really think Uber needs to void poor ratings that tag along with surge pricing because obviously the surge pricing is the reason for the low rating.


down to 3* already tonight. Too many surge rides, haha!!! I'm still a 4.89 on my one year.

since I new it was going to happen, I've been giving out 1* all night.

its just going to get worse.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

Yea, see that's what I mean, the ratings during surge pricing should not be counted. Maybe after each ride that had 6.5x pricing, send the message along that if you got a low rating on "this ride" to please account for the surge pricing. Would be a pain to do if you're busy though.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Sharon Leigh said:


> Yea, see that's what I mean, the ratings during surge pricing should not be counted. Maybe after each ride that had 6.5x pricing, send the message along that if you got a low rating on "this ride" to please account for the surge pricing. Would be a pain to do if you're busy though.


can the passenger see their rating?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

John W said:


> The good Cab drivers NEVER sit in a taxi line... They setup their own private customers and personal clients service them and develop their whole business just from them.
> Try doing that with UBER.... Nope will never happen.
> 
> Interesting point the lease amount for a cab.
> ...


seriously, you seem pretty miserable. Uber takes 20%, out of the $150 they took $30. So I get $120 for 1.5 hours of work. I'm good with that. So give away your service with your anti surge pricing if that makes you feel good. Not going to change the $60 an hour i make on the weekend.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> there's allot that isn't sinking in


Like... all of it.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

He keeps referring to "price gouging" and describing Uber's actions as such. Uber's surge fares meet most of the prongs of the term "price gouging." However, it doesn't meet the most important aspect, in the typical usage of the term. Price gouging refers to a rapid price increase as a result of short supply and/or high demand. ILLEGAL price gouging ONLY refers to such a markup "before, during, or after a civil disaster." Bars closing at 2am is NOT a civil disaster.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> He keeps referring to "price gouging" and describing Uber's actions as such. Uber's surge fares meet most of the prongs of the term "price gouging." However, it doesn't meet the most important aspect, in the typical usage of the term. Price gouging refers to a rapid price increase as a result of short supply and/or high demand. ILLEGAL price gouging ONLY refers to such a markup "before, during, or after a civil disaster." Bars closing at 2am is NOT a civil disaster.


just put him on ignore like I did. He just wants a pissing contest. Very immature, he's better at everything, he knows more, makes more money, etc. Not worth the time or frustration to try and educate the ignorant. UBER ON!!!


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Nice to hear you uber drivers talk like the taxi drivers you love to hate..


The difference between myself and a taxi driver trying to get in the customer's pockets is that I'm not willing to cheat to do it. I won't take the long route to run up the meter, etc.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You know, I'm sure I'm gonna make some people mad here, especially those making decent money working part-time and relying on surge for the extra money, but...
> 
> I actually have a problem with surge pricing. To me it is just price gouging. It seems to me if Uber offered fair rates, where the diver actually made reasonable money, and included a tipping option within the app, and they didn't price-gouge the driver, things would work better.
> 
> ...


There is no way in HELL anyone in their right mind would drive home drunks in the middle of the night for X fares. Bullshit. Drunks are HAPPY to pay $50-70 for that $8-12 ride to save them from the police extortion/dui racket. I gladly pay more when I'm trashed cause its not more. It's also why traditional cabs are worthless cause they're seldom available when needed.

Restaurants and bars are experiencing a resurgence because of ride share. Glad to profit from it myself. Surge on!!!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Any rationalization of >3X Surge Pricing is nothing but ill considered, greedy self-justification by the Drivers who've been lucky enough to provide the minuscule number of rides that filed at such high multiples.

A base rate of say > $1.50/mile + ¢25/min coupled with with max surge limit of 3 is better for ALL drivers as well as Riders. But it isn't good for Uber itself! Why? Because at the current rock bottom rates, Uber makes out like a bandit thanks to disproportionate increase in short rides that are in fact the highest profit margin rides thanks to the $1/Ride SRF!

The number of actual ride requested just dries up at >3X. Most drivers in the Zones at these price gouging multiples are just left playing the waiting game till the multiple drops down to a more sustainable level.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

John W, if you don't drive for Uber, why are you on here posting what Uber's business model should be? Thanks to all those that post that taxis ALSO CHARGE HIGHER RATES during high demand. John W's a fricking liar with his "taxis cut rates during surges" horse manure! I do agree there should be caps at 5x on how high a surge can be. If surge pricing stops, I stop driving. No two ways about it. I look at my bottom line to decide if its worth it. I need something to balance out driving 20 minutes to pick up a fare that needs a 10 minute ride.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> The difference between myself and a taxi driver trying to get in the customer's pockets is that I'm not willing to cheat to do it. I won't take the long route to run up the meter, etc.


Are you speaking of all uber drivers. are you a uber client?
been picked up by a few uber/lyft driver that need to uninstall the app.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Thanks to all those that post that taxis ALSO CHARGE HIGHER RATES during high demand..


i can't speak for any other taxi market, but here in the inlane empire it's the taxi driver's that charge the passengers 2x to 4x the normal fare paid upfront during a high demand event, Not the taxi company.



Tim In Cleveland said:


> I need something to balance out driving 20 minutes to pick up a fare that needs a 10 minute ride.


How do you you know it will be a 10 minute ride or shorter, i use to hear that shit from all my taxi buddies when we wait at the downtown riverside greyhound station,
i would watch calls on the DDS that were 10 to 20 minutes away, most of the drivers would not move there ass, most of the time just me and a few other taxi drivers would accept the call(s), some times i got a great trip.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

John W said:


> We have acouple lovely ladies who decide they will go out for the evening.. They jump into an Uber X vehicle. They get to the night club.. Drink their face off. They end up sitting in the gutter waiting for the UBER X car to arrive.. The ride that cost them one price is now 6X higher.. That $20 fare.... Is now $120.. They wake up with not just a hangover, but also a huge receipt for an Uber X ride.
> That's insane..
> Why has this practice been totally and completely banned and TOTALLY ILLEGAL in the taxi industry?
> Because, if you can set the fare to whatever you want.. The market doesn't dictate the rate... GREED DOES.
> Hell, on New Year's Eve sure it will be 15X. That's why many cities are now fighting to ban this practice.. The question will be if the UBER driver will still go out when they can't gouge the customer. Probably not..


"GREED is GOOD"


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

John W said:


> We have acouple lovely ladies who decide they will go out for the evening.. They jump into an Uber X vehicle. They get to the night club.. Drink their face off. They end up sitting in the gutter waiting for the UBER X car to arrive.. The ride that cost them one price is now 6X higher.. That $20 fare.... Is now $120.. They wake up with not just a hangover, but also a huge receipt for an Uber X ride.
> That's insane..
> Why has this practice been totally and completely banned and TOTALLY ILLEGAL in the taxi industry?
> Because, if you can set the fare to whatever you want.. The market doesn't dictate the rate... GREED DOES.
> Hell, on New Year's Eve sure it will be 15X. That's why many cities are now fighting to ban this practice.. The question will be if the UBER driver will still go out when they can't gouge the customer. Probably not..


They deserve their fate. Next time, perhaps they will enlist the services of a designated driver. "You dumb *****es wanna play??? You gotta pay"!!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

3X+++ helps make up for the myriad of shit for pay rides which are 70% of the time. 

Drunk pax can screw off without surge fares.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

When was the partner app android version released?


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Please allow me to correct your statement:



chi1cabby said:


> Any rationalization of >3X Surge Pricing is nothing but capitalism based on simple economic principles. Such determination of prices happens in every area of our lives and every day. Surge pricing simply reduces the response time through real-time measurement and a pricing algorithm. I also opposed computers and wireless phones, the automatic clothes washer, and locomotive transportation when they were emergent concepts.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

price gouging? I had two pax this Friday tell me that cab drivers at the metro station were going to charge them $60-$80 to get to a concert venue.. 2.5 miles away. they ubered with me (even if it didn't surge although I think it should've) and they paid $16-$20 vs $60-80. uber isn't the only one to jack up rates. sure the drivers were going to take the other way there and loop around essentially, but that's just ugh.

I guess im one of the 1%ers of drivers who doesn't drive during surge since surge doesn't exist outside the city.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

John W said:


> We have acouple lovely ladies who decide they will go out for the evening.. They jump into an Uber X vehicle. They get to the night club.. Drink their face off. They end up sitting in the gutter waiting for the UBER X car to arrive.. The ride that cost them one price is now 6X higher.. That $20 fare.... Is now $120.. They wake up with not just a hangover, but also a huge receipt for an Uber X ride.
> That's insane..
> Why has this practice been totally and completely banned and TOTALLY ILLEGAL in the taxi industry?
> Because, if you can set the fare to whatever you want.. The market doesn't dictate the rate... GREED DOES.
> Hell, on New Year's Eve sure it will be 15X. That's why many cities are now fighting to ban this practice.. The question will be if the UBER driver will still go out when they can't gouge the customer. Probably not..


"2 drunk ****s sitting in the gutter waiting for uberX to arrive".....$60 each to stay out of jail is a fu*king bargain. Your post is ridiculous. You feein' all altruistic?? Let these ho's piss themselves and puke all over your car..


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Please allow me to correct your statement:


Please allow me to be blunt!

What you state is absolute gibberish. It is not even a cogent counter argument to my *Actuall Post,* let alone one based on economic principles. Read my post again.


chi1cabby said:


> Any rationalization of >3X Surge Pricing is nothing but ill considered, greedy self-justification by the Drivers who've been lucky enough to provide the minuscule number of rides that filed at such high multiples.
> 
> A base rate of say > $1.50/mile + ¢25/min coupled with with max surge limit of 3 is better for ALL drivers as well as Riders. But it isn't good for Uber itself! Why? Because at the current rock bottom rates, Uber makes out like a bandit thanks to disproportionate increase in short rides that are in fact the highest profit margin rides thanks to the $1/Ride SRF!
> 
> The number of actual ride requested just dries up at >3X. Most drivers in the Zones at these price gouging multiples are just left playing the waiting game till the multiple drops down to a more sustainable level.


And if it doesn't make any sense to you, ask a neutral educated observer to comprehend it and explain it to you. It's making a case for higher Base Rate and a Surge Pricing limited to 3X.

*"Such determination of prices happens in every area of our lives and every day."* So give me a real world example of any product or service weekly price of 650%, as was the case with your fare.

*"I also opposed computers and wireless phones, the automatic clothes washer, and locomotive transportation when they were emergent concepts."* That is simply a straw man argument. Obviously calling me a luddite makes you feel superior, but nothing in ANY of my posts could be construed in that manner.

In the unlikely case that you, @mattvuberx , do respond, please refrain from name calling and character assassination that you usually resort to.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> When was the partner app android version released?


It's in Beta in some markets since last week, but drivers have been downloading and using it in other markets as well.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I had two pax this Friday tell me that cab drivers at the metro station were going to charge them $60-$80 to get to a concert venue.. 2.5 miles away.


A pure ripoff attempt by the cabbies!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

John W said:


> Cannot be done on a Taxi Meter.. Can only be done if the passenger agreed and paid in cash.. If those passenger were that stupid... Than they deserve getting stiffed...
> I'm not sure why everyone keeps comparing UBER to Taxis... According to UBER drivers they are neither taxis or cab drivers..
> Maybe you can compare UBER drivers to the city bus drivers how about that?


i have said in another thread "uber driver's are nothing more than a bus driver on a Non-fixed route"

*note:* i have been picked up by two uber drivers that would not go to destination, until i input address into client app.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

John W said:


> The UBER business model..That would be to totally ripoff driver and consumer..
> I assume that you drive a taxi and you know what they do to survive.. They Offer discounts for military, for students, for seniors, repeat customers, you see just because you decide to charge the customer a certain amount doesn't mean a taxi driver has to..
> Now, they CANNOT charge more than the meter, But discount absolutely.. Taxi cab drivers are learning very quickly.. 50% is better than nothing.
> You won't drive without a surge? Oh well... Better practice some other skills. I understand Travis is opening a new business venture... Called UBER Janitor... Might be good with that if you can clean toilets correctly.


You ain't helping your own cause, whatever that is, with your posts on this forum.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> John W, if you don't drive for Uber, why are you on here posting what Uber's business model should be? Thanks to all those that post that taxis ALSO CHARGE HIGHER RATES during high demand. John W's a fricking liar with his "taxis cut rates during surges" horse manure! I do agree there should be caps at 5x on how high a surge can be. If surge pricing stops, I stop driving. No two ways about it. I look at my bottom line to decide if its worth it. I need something to balance out driving 20 minutes to pick up a fare that needs a 10 minute ride.


I would hope ANYONE in the personal transport industry is welcome here.

What boundaries do you feel should be on an open forum?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> A pure ripoff attempt by the cabbies!


Capitalism in its truest form!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

John W said:


> Oh well


I'm sorry John!
Even though I put it bluntly, I meant it sincerely.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

John W said:


> My mistake it would of actually cost $130. With a 6.5X surge
> "Drunk ****s" is that how you refer to all perspective customers? Sounds like someone may need to go back get UBER retraining.. Didn't take the first time..


Don't be such a tool. My "drunk ****s" comment is in quotes for a reason, and only references your scenario involving two "ladies" who wind up drunk in a gutter. It is NOT a reference to any of my potential riders. Dare not presume to assume how I treat my riders. Your original post was ridiculous and my response was an obvious parody. Hope I am wrong, but I sense the presence of pseudo-sanctimonious gas bag.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

John W said:


> They are NOT ****S... they are customers they should be respected and honored... Since they are keeping you in business..


Moron...."THEY" are two fictitious, hypothetical "players' in YOUR little short story.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

John W said:


> Cannot be done on a Taxi Meter.. Can only be done if the passenger agreed and paid in cash.. If those passenger were that stupid... Than they deserve getting stiffed...
> I'm not sure why everyone keeps comparing UBER to Taxis... According to UBER drivers they are neither taxis or cab drivers..
> Maybe you can compare UBER drivers to the city bus drivers how about that?


getting a taxi driver here to take a credit card is as har, at least in dc itself. suburbs taxicabs in va have a credit card machine I think, because I see these LCD screens in the back of the seats facing the pax who sitin the back.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Do uber partner manager have control over surge pricing?*


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2j1izi


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

John W said:


> Here in San Diego ABSOLUTELY ALL cab are required to take credit cards.. No exceptions..
> If they don't the fine begins at $800 for the first offense, there is no second offense their City permit/license is pulled immediately


as if they even enforce that lol


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*6x kills all requests*


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2j01f8


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Obviously didn't drive demand to taxis,


....yet

I did my first surge ride today. Rider asked me if it was surge pricing after we were halfway there. Showed him his fare at the end of the ride and the look on his face broke my heart. Nothing I can do about it. He said he'll be calling a cab next time.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I lived in san diego and theres no way they enforce the rules lol. I took cabs because I didn't drive or have a car. I took it when it would rain or if I got out of work after midnight and didn't feel like walking the 2-3 miles to and from work


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

John W said:


> The credit card policy is a rather new thing just in the past two years... If I have my way.. They will follow it.. If I talk to a cab driver and he tells he doesn't take credit cards... I've got the MTS authorities on speed dial and give them all the required information.. Get those sort of cock suckers off the damn road.. No way they should be driving a cab..


yeah well out in dc that aint going to happen. DC cab drivers are still fighting CC payments and people still tell me they use uber because cabbies don't take CC or say its "down" this is just another issue cabbies ***** about. before credit cards, it was how they charged like the zones prices. since they got rid of that and instead went metered, all hell broke loose. its gotten accepted now.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Funny thing is, taxi drivers ***** about having no gas money to do trips, that's why they would not take the credit cards, now uber/lyft drivers work day and night and never see a dollar bill where is the gas money problem.

taxi driver's do have the issue of the taxi services taking 10% to 20% of credit card and account payments.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> taxi driver's do have the problem of the taxi services taking 10% to 20% of credit cards and accounts payments.


I don't think any Cab Co would dare charge 10% to 20% commission to cash CC transactions. In Chicago all cab companies charge 5%.
99% of my Pax have no issues with me running their cards on Square Register, which only charges 2.75%.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't think any Cab Co would dare charge 10% to 20% commission to cash CC transactions. In Chicago all cab companies charge 5%.
> 99% of my Pax have no issues with me running their cards on Square Register, which only charges 2.75%.


 taxi services in the IE charge 10% for all CC and accounts, i have a square account, before they even sent out the card readers,
i had a hard time getting older people to use it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> taxi services in the IE charge 10% for all CC and accounts, i have a square account, before they even sent out the card readers,
> i had a hard time getting older people to use it.


Keep asking your pax if you can run their cars on Square. If someone asks why, I tell em that I get paid the next day automatically instead of running to the garage to cash my CC receipts. And that the Comm is much lower too. Really I only get couple of Pax who say they rather use the CC processing console that every Chicago is equipped with.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> There is no way in HELL anyone in their right mind would drive home drunks in the middle of the night for X fares. Bullshit. Drunks are HAPPY to pay $50-70 for that $8-12 ride to save them from the police extortion/dui racket. I gladly pay more when I'm trashed cause its not more. It's also why traditional cabs are worthless cause they're seldom available when needed.
> 
> Restaurants and bars are experiencing a resurgence because of ride share. Glad to profit from it myself. Surge on!!!!


Truthfully, most people would take 20x surge, 100x surge, or anything else they can get. Most people are 'glad to profit' any way they can. Greed is, and has always been one of the biggest flaws of man. Pretty much the reason the world is in the state it's in, and getting worse by the day. "I'm getting mine, **** everyone else." Unfortunately, most people are wrapped in ignorance, and can only see the carrot dangling _just in front of them_. Do you think the financial disaster you may have seen in the news a few years back was just a fluke? A strange unexplainable phenomenon? Maybe it was people trying to do business in a decent, honest, and ethical way, but ooops, it just happened anyway. Surely it couldn't have been caused solely by greed?

Also, if there's anyone that can't handle driving drunks around, they're absolutely in the wrong business here. Probably most UberX "drivers" haven't driven a taxi, or a truck, nor do they, or could they, put in 70 plus hours a week, and couldn't actually handle a 'real' driving job. These are the ones that aren't really 'drivers,' but hobbyists with their goofy little Priuses, and a bumper sticker that reads: "My son is an honor roll student at 'The Donald Duck School for the Mentally Challenged,'" where everyone gets 5 stars, and a trophy for losing. The ones that whine, 'I put in almost 7 hours last week and only made $32/hour!' Something along those lines.

Also, I definitely don't like the X fares either. I don't care if I'm driving drunks or the Pope. That goes back to Uber and their GREED though. Weird how that greed thing keeps popping up. I could actually earn a living if the fares were increased, just a little. They could still be cheaper than a cab, but that would also mean that Uber would have to also take a little less. Since that wouldn't be considered greed though, it wouldn't work for Uber.

The fares here, are, for the time being, better than a lot of guys/gals have it, but with expenses (including Uber, especially Uber!), it doesn't work. Uber doesn't work, except for Uber, as well as for the GREEDY, non-tipping 80% of the riding assholes. Both of whom go through their day thinking, "I'm getting mine, **** everyone else!" They're both okay with exploiting drivers, as long as they're getting theirs.

Watch your phone, only real drivers go out when it's at least 5x surge.

During the Kentucky Derby here, the city does allow an increase in rates for cabs, but they're reasonable. It wouldn't cost you $900.00 to go from a downtown hotel to Churchill Downs. All the cabs are out, but those are real drivers too.


----------



## alex_87 (Oct 10, 2014)

Biggest fare i had was about same 248 with 5.5 surge


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

@John W - why are you here?! You are too good to drive a cab or Uber, but you spend every day on a discussion group for Uber drivers. If you like arguing so much, why not run for a community political position?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> @John W - why are you here?! You are too good to drive a cab or Uber, but you spend every day on a discussion group for Uber drivers. If you like arguing so much, why not run for a community political position?


He tries to be a proponent for drivers which, in essence, means controls of various sorts. Which same produced the jacked up systems that are in place that spawned ride share to begin with.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

John W said:


> Cities have sucked the life out of the taxi industry... Looking for a new ***** to bend over the table...
> Good thing UBER and Lyft are there to take their place..
> You get it from Travis and the cities...Enjoy.. .. By the way... Bring the lube..


No business is or can be perfect. It does however have to actually work. Cab industry forgot that part.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Truthfully, most people would take 20x surge, 100x surge, or anything else they can get. Most people are 'glad to profit' any way they can. Greed is, and has always been one of the biggest flaws of man. Pretty much the reason the world is in the state it's in, and getting worse by the day. "I'm getting mine, **** everyone else." Unfortunately, most people are wrapped in ignorance, and can only see the carrot dangling _just in front of them_. Do you think the financial disaster you may have seen in the news a few years back was just a fluke? A strange unexplainable phenomenon? Maybe it was people trying to do business in a decent, honest, and ethical way, but ooops, it just happened anyway. Surely it couldn't have been caused solely by greed?
> 
> Also, if there's anyone that can't handle driving drunks around, they're absolutely in the wrong business here. Probably most UberX "drivers" haven't driven a taxi, or a truck, nor do they, or could they, put in 70 plus hours a week, and couldn't actually handle a 'real' driving job. These are the ones that aren't really 'drivers,' but hobbyists with their goofy little Priuses, and a bumper sticker that reads: "My son is an honor roll student at 'The Donald Duck School for the Mentally Challenged,'" where everyone gets 5 stars, and a trophy for losing. The ones that whine, 'I put in almost 7 hours last week and only made $32/hour!' Something along those lines.
> 
> ...


So...what exactly is your point????


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

John W said:


> Than please tell why they still exist..


Unabated capitalism tends to sort things out over time. Good or bad. 


> Why hasn't UBER buried these idiots along time ago...


It's not phenom restricted to any particular model. Few businesses go down with a thud. Look at print media for example. They still manage to survive but in a lesser state on their way to modernity. 


> You scream about how bad the taxis are..


They suck and are horribly inept and ineffectual beyond much doubt. Therefore they exposed themselves to better competition. fwiw.



> But you can't get rid of them. Even after offering rides for under a dollar in some places.. UBER/Lyft have thrown everything at them..
> Taxis are still open for business...


Good on them. Most people are inclined to do business with people who speak their language proficiently and are efficient in their services.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> @John W - why are you here?! You are too good to drive a cab or Uber, but you spend every day on a discussion group for Uber drivers. If you like arguing so much, why not run for a community political position?


Great comment. I would speculate that he is perhaps someone who needs to "get a life". Probably has no outlet in his daily routine in which to express himself or to achieve a sense of value. So we here are stuck listening to his pontification and bombast.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *6x kills all requests*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2j01f8


I know for a fact this is not true, because I had multiple fares on 5 - 6.5x. My final fare was, as posted here, 6.5x.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Heni Kaufusi said:


> Ur an idiot to post that screenshot of ur fare. I ran like a raped gorila on the surges too for tx ou. U boasting and bragging will get this ride share regulation to get moving forward sooner. Thanks for bragging in the end it will get us all. Here is the little sticker for your shirt..boy.


How is the trauma unit these days, Heni?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> So...what exactly is your point????


Duh!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

John W said:


> Yep that's it I couldn't hide it from you... Boy, you are the smart one of the litter aren't you?


...you are unarmed and breathing air that is better suited for use by individuals that are actually making a contribution to the species. Darwin is not your friend...


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> I know for a fact this is not true, because I had multiple fares on 5 - 6.5x. My final fare was, as posted here, 6.5x.


Look at all the surge fares I had in a row. Clearly didn't kill the demand.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

John W said:


> Well, I guess I will just have to sell the medical transport business, I fully own, which is completely DEBT FREE, fire all the employees and go retire.. Since I not making a contribution to the species... Oh well..


business must be very, very slow indeed if the amount of time that you spend on this forum is any indication.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> business must be very, very slow indeed if the amount of time that you spend on this forum is any indication.


It's not just this forum. If you look up John Watson's web activity, he is literally obsessed with commenting on every Uber-related content on the internet.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Duh!


well said....with that articulate silver tongue...


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> It's not just this forum. If you look up John Watson's web activity, he is literally obsessed with commenting on every Uber-related content on the internet.


WOW!! Clearly Johnnie-boy has some deep-seated under-currents that perhaps need some professional attention. John-John, please stay off of any water towers with high powered weapons.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

John W said:


> I don't know that sounds very "confrontational" there.


When you were a child, the other kids must have been mean to you and called you names...


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

John W said:


> It's called vacation and letting other people do the work... But I think I'm really going to start calling employees... PARTNERS..


"Vacation"???? This is what you do on vacation......surf Uber forums? You are more deeply troubled than I feared. An intervention is in store for you....


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> well said....with that articulate silver tongue...


Didn't understand that one either?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> business must be very, very slow indeed if the amount of time that you spend on this forum is any indication.


*Lot of sitting and waiting for client when you do medical transportation, but seeing that most of you only do uber/lyft you have no ideal what being a transportation driver is about, sitting in car and waiting for a ping is not it.*


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> *Lot of sitting and waiting for client when you do medical transportation, but seeing that most of you only do uber/lyft you have no ideal what being a transportation driver is about, sitting in car and waiting for a ping is not it.*


i wait for the ping laying in my bed, watching tv, in my condo on 6th st., in the 90403. Who waits for a ping in their car? I dont move unless the pings a surge.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> I know for a fact this is not true, because I had multiple fares on 5 - 6.5x. My final fare was, as posted here, 6.5x.


It won't win over a lot of first time users. Sure, you may get lucky, but paxs who felt scammed rarely fall for it twice. We (black car service)picked up 4 new clients due to ridiculous surge rates for return trips during ACL. They all said it was cheaper and smoother to book with us for the following weekend. Now I don't support price fixing by govt, hate to see Austin city council trying to add that to proposal, but think it is a really short sighted money grab which rarely wins over a new segment.

To me, the constant 2.25+ in many areas reveals what any cab/car service knows: your base rates are too damned low and no one wants to work them!!!!
Raise the rates and make surges rare, to win more loyalty , from customers AND drivers!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Look at all the surge fares I had in a row. Clearly didn't kill the demand.
> View attachment 1659


It may not kill immediate demand, especially if alternative options are not readily available (if you out bid cabs/cars TO events, those companies adjust their expectations and resources for return requests...at least initially)
But it is unlikely that most of those passengers will opt to pay such premiums the next time. And they will surely warn friends and neighbors.

I think Uber was nuts to use the "cheaper, faster,better than a cab" line, because it is not a sustainable model. 
I also think people should not make the "hamburger-filet" comparison. It is more of a chicken-fish thing. When people compare our rates to a cab, I politely tell them we are not a taxi. Some people only care about cheap, And I usually recommend Super Shuttle to them because we have a friendly affiliation with them. Sometimes, they will remember my helpfulness if they want a private car service in the future. But we don't get caught up comparing our service, or our rates. Nor should you. If you are different from a cab, be so! Then there is less rate comparison.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Didn't understand that one either?


No. I need someone to translate for me. I need someone who is fluent in "******" to explain it


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Matt that is excellent! My highest is $222 2x surge 2:00 a.m. 55 minutes 60 miles
but I've been avoiding surge for the 6 months I've been driving.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

UberXking said:


> Matt that is excellent! My highest is $222 2x surge 2:00 a.m. 55 minutes 60 miles
> but I've been avoiding surge for the 6 months I've been driving.


I can understand not chasing surges, but outright avoiding them seems entirely illogical and counterproductive to your earnings.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> We (black car service)picked up 4 new clients due to ridiculous surge rates for return trips during ACL. They all said it was cheaper and smoother to book with us for the following weekend.


Good for you. The thing is, this is an apples and oranges comparison. Booking a ride in advance, if you knew (a) exactly when you wanted to be transported, and (b) whether a surge would be in effect and what it will be, may very well be cheaper and smoother. That's not a business model that Uber is going for. Uber is for on-demand transportation with a few swipes of a smartphone.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Good for you. The thing is, this is an apples and oranges comparison. Booking a ride in advance, if you knew (a) exactly when you wanted to be transported, and (b) whether a surge would be in effect and what it will be, may very well be cheaper and smoother. That's not a business model that Uber is going for. Uber is for on-demand transportation with a few swipes of a smartphone.


Well, when opting to forego driving, the round trip is a definite factor, and 3...4..6x return rates will not win many hearts and minds. Even when we provide on-demand to groups, like we did during SXSW, our rates were consistent, the planners really require it. Now don't get me wrong, those extreme surges are good four our company!! Lol! But as a generic transportation stakeholder, I think it is very short sighted. If the supply of hustlers is endless, and they have alternate income sources, I suppose it can last a while longer, just not sure how long.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

The most I've made in a day is $976 gross. $500 a day is my goal. I usually drive till I reach it. I've been in Surge areas and most of the time the area around me clears to regular rate just before the Ping. The map spins around to make it difficult to confirm the fare is in the surge area or not. Most often it is not.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UberXking said:


> The most I've made in a day is $976 gross. $500 a day is my goal. I usually drive till I reach it.


$500/day with UberX?
You must be doing something right... I was happy to make nearly $375 after 12 hours of driving UberX.
But that was a Saturday during a special weekend. Not the norm from what I have seen.

Not sure how many days a week you drive, but if you did pull $500 at least 5 days a week, that's $2500/week - suggesting a possible income of $130K/year...
With UberX???

Just wow, if you can do it, I guess.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I have to log 12+ hours most days to gross $300. And some XL fares to help it up. It's a rare day to top $700-800. Need Lotta pax demand n surges. Progressively rare. Too many drivers.


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

.............. you have your.. good daily quota ... time to go home and rest early .gj


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> $500/day with UberX?
> You must be doing something right... I was happy to make nearly $375 after 12 hours of driving UberX.
> But that was a Saturday during a special weekend. Not the norm from what I have seen.
> 
> ...


wow ........... simply wow numbers.. God on your side my friend.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

There are two important features to use on this vehicle. Report, and ignore; your friends to keep it friendly. When you feel your blood pressure rise, consider these options in lieu of the reply button. Thread closed.


----------

